# New here! looking for a new modern coffee wholesaler / trainer to take cafe to next



## delicafeheath (Nov 5, 2013)

level. We currently just sell Lavazza but I feel i need to bring the cafe a bit more up to date by either introducing a 'premium coffee', 'coffee of the month' or just change completely.

It seems a lot of customers have become a bean experts recently so it would be good to offer an alternative to what we already do.

Myself and my staff also could do with some barista training so ideally I would like to use a one stop company to help me progress.

Please post any ideas you guys might have to help. Its the first time on any forum but this already seems a great site to be involved in.

Thanks all in advance


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where are you based?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum.

Suggest you give Youri a call at Limini Coffee. He does training & is a supplier of fresh roasted beans.

Good luck


----------



## delicafeheath (Nov 5, 2013)

We are in Bushey Heath, Hertfordshire. Its basically between Stanmore and Watford


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try Smiths Coffee Co @ Hemel Hempstead. They roast a range of beans and are geared up for the catering trade.


----------



## delicafeheath (Nov 5, 2013)

having a meeting with Colin Smith on Wednesday, sounds perfect for my needs, thanks again!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Will be sure to pop in and see you too. I am based in Stanmore


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is Glenn too polite to offer his services?


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

ronsil said:


> Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> Suggest you give Youri a call at Limini Coffee. He does training & is a supplier of fresh roasted beans.
> 
> Good luck


Totally 200% agree. Youri is a coffee genius and a lovely guy too. It's not just about training, it's also about a real depth of knowledge about running a shop and top quality supplies. He can offer both. Never let me down once over nearly 3 years knowing him and his company.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes









I'm just down the hill. Happy to meet up and assess training needs.

I can also recommend Youri and we point business each others way too.

Will drop you a note now that I'm back from holidays


----------

